# Maritime Radio Day 2021



## djringjr (Feb 11, 2008)

*Radio Officers – our past is our future, our way is to be Radiomen*

Dear Sparks,

*The campaign for Maritime Radio Day 2021 has been opened,
all details for subscribing your partecipation on the URL below
and in the mean time any single action to promote our Event is
very appreciated:*​*
https://trafficlist.altervista.org/mrd/*


Best regards_*,*_
*Alfredo of trafficlist website*​Received via Radio-Officers Google Group.

Have your R/O friends join the group by visiting Google Groups and requesting membership. We'd love to have them.

RADIO-OFFICERS FACEBOOK PAGE:
Radio-Officers

73

DR


----------



## Larry Bennett (Aug 28, 2005)

GKA looks like being well represented this year. GB0GKA (G3ZRJ), GB0GKB (G4HLN) and GB0GKD (G0LLX) already registered and GB0GKC may well follow....hopefully a few of the UK MF/VHF coast stations will be represented too.


----------

